# Shaun of the Dead



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

Has anyone else seen this? I thought it was awesome.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sure. Rub it in. It's not showing anywhere around here. I plan on reviewing it when it does though. Man, Hurricanes are a bitch!


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

See what happens when I mess with the weather.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Wtf?!


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

I've got a copy of it Sinister... just about a 3 hour drive and you can watch it with me. I've even cook for you.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I saw this as soon as it came into my area and I thought it was great. Really funny .. with some gore thrown in. Hmm .. comedy mixed with horror .. I'm in heaven and couldnt ask for me .. hehe. Except maybe some decent company to watch it with


----------



## Tom K (Aug 19, 2005)

For those who have not seen it yet and have Cinemax, they have been running it there...

I really dug this flick. Had some great humor, without being overly goofy. The zombies were very Romero-esque and there were plenty of great homages throughout...

Great film...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Great horror comedy that takes a turn for the more serious in the last third.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

brilliant movie, once again some fine comedy, if you enjoyed the movie id suggest getting the TV series 'Spaced'


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Just watched it night. Good flick. I really didn't expect the one real gorey part. I won't ruin it for those who waven't seen it yet.

Favorite line.

"get F***ed four eyes!"


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I loved this film. The best part was that the main charecters have NO idea that anything's amiss for the first half of the film... 
I laughed my ass off when his buddy yells into the phone "we're coming to get you, Barbara!" :googly:


----------

